# General > Literature >  Craig Dunain Hospital

## poppett

I would like to read the book about the history of Craig Dunain Hospital.   About ten years ago information which had been kept secure under the official secrets act was released and the book of the history of Craig Dunain from 1868-1968 was published.

On googling Craig Dunain I could only source a forum, now locked to membership with some photos which are unaccessable without being logged in.   It is very frustrating.

Have asked at the library, but the only book they think is available is in the reference section in Inverness and can not be borrowed.

Any one any ideas, or indeed have the book that I could borrow?

----------


## mccaugm

My mum and myself worked there for a time in the late eighties.  I was not aware of the book but reckon it would make for grim reading. If the stories that I heard were to be believed it was not a very nice place to be.

----------


## Angela

I wasn't aware of the book either -must say I'm not sure if I'd want to read it or not. 

A student friend spent some time in Craig Dunain after a mental breakdown in the early 70s. One of my Dad's sisters had been sent there _way_ back when people suffering from depression could be locked away for years.  :Frown: 

Poppett, I'll investigate the libraries here and see if there are any copies that could be borrowed...one way or another....

----------


## poppett

The title of the book would appear to be 1864-1964...a hundred years.   The author was Craig Dunain Hospital and the publisher was Robert Carruthers the OCLC number is 63364560.

Your help is greatfully apreciated.   On the other (Locked forum) I found there were some fantastic photos and one of them was the patients private laundry with wonderful glazed tiles, but little did the photographer know that the room was originally the ECT room from the days before anaesthesia.

Hope to get a bit further with my quest soon.

----------


## evelyn

Sounds fascinating, but would probably make quite hard reading.
I worked there briefly in the eighties as a student and there were some old folkies who'd 'lived' there for the large part of there lives. 
Probably the most upsetting histories were the ones of young girls who were sent away to Craig Dunain for having a child out of wedlock. They were women who had been labelled as insane for doing so, and had spent the rest of their days there. 
Heartbreaking.
evelyn

----------


## trinkie

Thank you for telling us of this book.

I understand Craig Dunain has been closed for a few years, is that right?   Where do folk go for treatment nowadays?

I remembering going to visit a dear friend there in the 70s.

Could you keep us informed as to when this book is in the shops please.  I'd be most interested.

Trinkie

----------


## poppett

Craig Dunain closed about 1999.   New Craigs was built in the grounds for psychiatric treatment.   Many of the residents went into the community to supported accommodation in the run down before closure.   Quite a few came to Latheron.

The book was published by R. Curruthers who owned the Inverness Courier before its take over, and from what I can glean it has been out of print for many years and the only copies available now to the public appear to be for reference only in Inverness library.

Will keep you posted if I hear any more.

Any other stories out there?

----------


## sjr014

Just wondered if this was a personal experience poppet or a snippet from the book on The old craig Dunain hospital????  Am concerned at the lack of confidentiality and that people's anonyminity has not been maintained, i actually know one of the people referred to in this passage and think it is unfair as this person could not possibly give informed consent to their identity being disclosed in such a manner.  

People treated there have mental health problems and yes as already stated by other folks sadly back in the day poor souls were locked away for merely getting pregnant out of wedlock, however they have the right for their confidentiality to be maintained and should not be ridiculed for their mental health problems.  I do agree this book would make for fascinating read but am concerned that it may be at the expense of others who do not have the capacity to consent to their personal information being disclosed.

----------


## davem

I agree with the last poster although the repeating of names I do not condone, I think it would be wiser to edit any names right out of this thread. It is a sad reflection on the level of support people recieved that someone was unable to be protected from exploitation. If someone unable to consent to their identity being shared here, it was abuse in an institution that was meant to protect rights rather than turn a blind eye to those rights being denied.
Had someone in their youth made a mistake it would not be allowed to be discussed on here. Because someone had the misfortune to stay there for a time in no way alters their right to privacy. Please amend your posts asp.
I have reported the posts just so that mods can put things right asap, I am sure no harm was intended but it needs putting straight.

----------


## Bill Fernie

> I agree with the last poster although the repeating of names I do not condone, I think it would be wiser to edit any names right out of this thread. It is a sad reflection on the level of support people recieved that someone was unable to be protected from exploitation. If someone unable to consent to their identity being shared here, it was abuse in an institution that was meant to protect rights rather than turn a blind eye to those rights being denied.
> Had someone in their youth made a mistake it would not be allowed to be discussed on here. Because someone had the misfortune to stay there for a time in no way alters their right to privacy. Please amend your posts asp.
> I have reported the posts just so that mods can put things right asap, I am sure no harm was intended but it needs putting straight.


Name removed

----------


## hotrod4

I remember a thread on here about a book on Craigers.
I have searched the net and found some "urban exploring" pics of the old hospital before the fire.
I am posting the link so you can have a look, its very interesting and will keep you going till the book comes out  :Smile: 
Theres some great pics of other places too.
http://www.broken-britain.com/phpBB2...ight=inverness

----------


## poppett

Thanks for that Hotrod4.  

At the reference section in Inverness library the four editions they have of the book are not fit to be used any more, so I was unable even to speed read one on Friday.    Very disappointed as you can imagine.

Someone out there must have a copy somewhere????

Will keep up the hunt.

----------


## gardeninginagale

I wish you success in your investigation, Poppett. I haven't been a gardener all my life, and in the mid seventies, I worked at Kingseat Hospital in rural Aberdeenshire. It closed before Craig Dunain, but it was the equivalent. It's "catchment" area was the city of Aberdeen and Shetland. Patients from rural Aberdeenshire and Orkney were sent to the Royal Cornhill in Aberdeen, which still exists. It seemed to be a deliberate policy to remove patients from family. The hospital in the city only accepted rural patients, while the hospital in the sticks only had patients from the city. So family had difficulty visiting. I have never understood that, but it seemed to be policy at the time. It was probably part of the "therapy".

I was in an admin function which involved regular patient contact, and my over-riding memory is of the Shetlanders, who just wanted to be back home and couldn't understand why they had been shipped to Aberdeenshire. The whole regime was inhumane. The use of ECT was prolific and unnecessary, and as a lay person, I was horrified to see someone who was perfectly lucid yesterday, become unintelligible tomorrow.

I took the coward's way out. I left, and chose a different career. But even after all these years, I still have nightmares. The memory of three hefty male nurses chasing a wee, frightened lassie, with syringes in their hands, is not one that even time wipes out.

I can't help with Craig Dunain, sorry, except for the fact that a work colleague who became a good friend, was admitted to Craig Dunain three times. The first two, he came bouncing back, his old self again. I never saw him again after the third admission, and I have failed to track him down since.

Three strikes and you're out? 


Sorry, I doubt if anything I have written is remotely useful to you, though I hope it is. I guess this thread just struck a chord.

Mike

----------


## Cedric Farthsbottom III

A lady once told me,that she had electric shock treatment,just a small piece of mental illness treatment.Her name will remain nameless.But she's still in ma heart.It wisnae in Craig Dunain,but a Scottish alternative.This place brought her back to me.

----------


## poppett

Thurso Library today phoned to say that after many failed attempts they have got the book on loan for four weeks from the Inverness reference section.

Two guesses at where my nose has been this afternoon??????

Yes folks, got it in one, in the book.

An interesting read and some very good black and white photographs.

Somewhere out there is another book with patient and staff memories which I would love to see.   Do not have a clue of the title though.

----------


## sjr014

[QUOTE  Somewhere out there is another book with patient and staff memories which I would love to see.   Do not have a clue of the title though.[/QUOTE]

Well if you find out keep us posted would like a squint at it!  Must see if Wick library can get the one fae Inverness at some stage would like a nose at it too!

----------


## poppett

Wick library should be able to borrow it from Inverness reference library same as Thurso did for me.   Ask them to request it for you and it should be no problem.

Thurso have it for four weeks in total before it has to be returned, but Inverness reference section have several copies.

----------


## sjr014

What exactly is it called and who is author?  I'm workin 2day but will pop into Wick Library 2mrw!  Be a fine summer read, you enjoyin it?

----------


## poppett

It`s only 90 pages in paperback form, some of which are photographs of the buildings under construction.

It is not the book with the tales from staff and residents past and present, so my quest for that continues.

"Craig Dunain Hospital Inverness 1864-1964" is the title.   It has no author as such, but was published by Carruthers, who owned the Inverness Courier before it was taken over.   The library reference in the book is 95 71768 and the local reference is 941.175 from the Highland Library reference section.   The scanner number is 380110 95 71768 5.

Hope this is helpful...it is a very interesting read.

Trinkie will no doubt be booking a look too!

----------


## evelyn

Gardeninginagale,
I remember witnessing patients being herded into the ECT room in Craig Dunain.
There were no explanation of the procedure, in fact barely a word was uttered toward the patient. The consultant just blabbered away to his colleagues about his weekends activities, drawing breath only to administer the shock....and then on to the next one. It all seemed so inhumane, no privacy or compassion.
To be honest in the short time I was there I never saw anyone benefit from ECT, although I was reassured that in severe cases of depression the mood could lift. 
evelyn

----------


## gardeninginagale

> Gardeninginagale,
> I remember witnessing patients being herded into the ECT room in Craig Dunain.
> There were no explanation of the procedure, in fact barely a word was uttered toward the patient. The consultant just blabbered away to his colleagues about his weekends activities, drawing breath only to administer the shock....and then on to the next one. It all seemed so inhumane, no privacy or compassion.
> To be honest in the short time I was there I never saw anyone benefit from ECT, although I was reassured that in severe cases of depression the mood could lift. 
> evelyn


We are obviously heading off-topic here, but I'd just like to thank you for your response. Fortunately, times have changed, and ECT is no longer a knee-jerk reaction to anyone who has had a bad day. Because that's exactly what it was back then. No sit down and talk. Just get the electrodes out. Personally, I am far from convinced that mental health issues are adequately addressed today, but that's another issue. We have, at least, moved on a little.

----------


## poppett

Returned the booklet to Thurso library today.    Hope Mr Cannop enjoys the read.........he`s next on the list........If that is the org`s Mr P Cannop I look forward to reading his views in due course.

----------


## Ali_1

Real sorry to bump an old thread like this, but seeing as these are the last photos probably ever to be taken inside the last remaining part of Craig Dunain, thought one or two of you might be interested to see what's left of this place that once took in people from all over the Highlands and Hebrides. (and yes, all photos were taken officially)...

Craig Dunain hospital (formerly Highland district lunatic asylum). Scotland's third oldest district asylum, with only Royal Aberdeen and Sunnyside in Montrose predating it. 1864 - 2008.

ward and seclusion rooms...

----------


## Ali_1

the supposedly haunted ward :-)


the dentist

----------


## mccaugm

Wow that brought back memories.  I remember having to wash patient smalls in those washing machines.  I also remember that they changed the ward numbering which caused no end of confusion.  The staff that had been there for years used the old numbers and I was told the new ones.  8 north, 8 south, the blue room...the locked ward etc.

----------


## teenybash

An eerie feel emanates from these photographs....................very evocative, can almost hear the whisperings of past memories  ::

----------


## Welcomefamily

> Gardeninginagale,
> I remember witnessing patients being herded into the ECT room in Craig Dunain.
> There were no explanation of the procedure, in fact barely a word was uttered toward the patient. The consultant just blabbered away to his colleagues about his weekends activities, drawing breath only to administer the shock....and then on to the next one. It all seemed so inhumane, no privacy or compassion.
> To be honest in the short time I was there I never saw anyone benefit from ECT, although I was reassured that in severe cases of depression the mood could lift. 
> evelyn


I have seen many patients benefit from ECT and in some the change was staggering after half a dozen treatments. I can remember working recovery twice a week for about two years with about 40 patients each time. We generally used the modified process so the patient was asleep with a muscle relaxant to reduce injuries from the spams. Which is why we generally talked as the patient could not hear us. 
It was many years ago that they used in non modified process in the south which normally required half a doz of you to prevent the person injuring them selves.
The hospital I started at, it was said that the total corridor lenght was 10 miles in total and over 1000 staff lived on campus. It was vast.

----------


## mccaugm

I was a YTS trainee in my bonny lilac uniform.  I was accompanying a patient to the ECT room for treatment.  Bearing in mind I was just 17 seeing the ECT procedure carried out and not having had it explained beforehand I was really freaked out by it all.  To say working there was an experience would be a huge understatement.  I got a job afterwards in Theatre suite which was a huge relief as it was a lot less stressful than Craig Dunain.

If someone were to do a collection of memories of that place it would be a best seller...believe you me.

----------


## Ali_1

> I was a YTS trainee in my bonny lilac uniform. I was accompanying a patient to the ECT room for treatment. Bearing in mind I was just 17 seeing the ECT procedure carried out and not having had it explained beforehand I was really freaked out by it all. To say working there was an experience would be a huge understatement. I got a job afterwards in Theatre suite which was a huge relief as it was a lot less stressful than Craig Dunain.
> 
> *If someone were to do a collection of memories of that place it would be a best seller...believe you me*.


That's actually what I'm doing for a large project that covers all of Scotland at the moment!  :Smile:  I've already got a large ammount of personal accounts from various former mental hospitals that are now derelict and awaiting demolition / conversion. I think it's important to get as much material, both archive and personal, before these places are gone forever.



So if anyone here would be willing to add absolutely anything about their memories of Craig Dunain, by private message or even on the thread, that would be much appreciated. Obviously it can be totally annonymous; although a very brief description of how and when you were connected to the site is always useful!  ::  thanks.

----------


## sjr014

Let us know when its complete i'd love to read it!

----------


## dblonde

Has anyone had any luck in tracking down the book of the patients and staff memoirs?  Would love to read it.

Theres also a book called Presumed Curable, about victorian psychiatric patients from the Bethlem Hospital, a very interesting read!

----------


## rich

A goodly number of years ago I interviewed a physician/psychiatrist at Craig Dunain and wrote a piece for a Canadian paper, The Medical Post.
It was explained to me that the majority of patients there suffered from alcoholism (which could cover up a lot of health problems, mood disorders, depression etc etc.) Many of these patients arrived in Craig Dunain via the criminal courts as part of remedial  sentencing after drunk driving convictions
But what was of interest to my editor in Canada was a therapy in which Craig Dunain was a leader - the playing of video games to  restore brain function after alcohol abuse.
What made this clinically interesting to the wider world outside Inverness was the finding that the recovery process in alcoholism was much more prolonged than anyone had thought.
This was based on video games involving  virtual car racing. Months after being on the wagon patients were still crashing their video automobiles.
All of which raised interesting questions about liability and compensation in traffic accidents involving former patients.
I wonder what happened to that research!
And on the subject of Craig Dunain was there not some involvement in the great oil of evening priomrose scam....

----------


## rich

I googled around and found the doctor I interviewed at Craig Dunain - Dr. Ian Glen of the Alcohol Research Clinic.
Everything that he told me was subsequently published. If you go to page 88 of the PDF file I am enclosing you will find him. So I wouldn't hesitate to print his name as he was ( and doubtless still is) a reputable researcher.
Oil of Evening Primrose was  marketed under the name Efamol. There was an Efamol Research Unit and library at Kentville, Nova Scotia.
Basicaly this stuff gave a boost to your brain - well, that was the hope - and it looked promising enough in initial trials but it didn'tr pan out. I am fairly certain there was one study involving video games played before, during and after Efanol treatment.
I remember Dr. Glen as being a marvellously entertaining host during my interview with him. He was also a great champion of Scottish Nationalism.
I hope this extended URL works! (We will see)


http://books.google.com/books?id=mKj...esult#PPA88,M1

----------


## Moira

Your link just gives me a Google Search on Evening Primrose Oil. 

Do you still have a copy of the piece you wrote for publication?  I'd be extremely interested to read it.  If it's not appropriate reading for everyone here then please PM me.  Thanks Rich.

----------

